# Slide in std tuning and minor chords/keys



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you do??


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me know when you find out... lol

I've put the slide on an angle but it doesnt quite sit over the fret on the B string. I am by no means a slide player though I just hack away at it until I get it sounding decent, therefore still hacking it up.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

Do beer bottles count?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There's a reason playing slide in standard tuning is rare...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've always wanted to gear up a B bender that slacks off the B string for minor chords. It would be great for minor chords.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Strings 1, 2, and 3 are a minor chord at any fret. Same can be voiced as three notes of a 9th chord.
Strings 1, 2, 3, and 4 are a minor 7th at any fret. Same can be voiced as a major 6th.
Strings 3, 4, and 5 can be voiced as a suspended 4th.
Strings 1 and 2 will fit with major and minor chords, as will strings 4 and 5.
Strings 2, 3, and 4 are a major chord.

I play a lot of standard tuned slide in the cover band for convenience. I guess I leave the third out of some chords when I do, but we have a keys player and a rhythm guitar player so there's no doubt of major or minor, plus I tend to slide into notes and chords from the third sometimes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

cboutilier said:


> I've always wanted to gear up a B bender that slacks off the B string for minor chords. It would be great for minor chords.


you can fret the flat third behind the slide and get your minor chord that way.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Strings 1, 2, and 3 are a minor chord at any fret. Same can be voiced as three notes of a 9th chord.
> Strings 1, 2, 3, and 4 are a minor 7th at any fret. Same can be voiced as a major 6th.
> Strings 3, 4, and 5 can be voiced as a suspended 4th.
> Strings 1 and 2 will fit with major and minor chords, as will strings 4 and 5.
> ...


Thanks for this. I sometimes try play slide in standard tuning when I only have one song out of a set that could use some slide. I play all those when fretting partial chords. No idea why I hadn't thought of that beyond the 2,3,4 strings is beyond me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> you can fret the flat third behind the slide and get your minor chord that way.


Fretting behind the slide is cool. 

On strings 2, 3, and 4 if you finger one fret behind on the second string you can go from major to minor. On the same strings if you finger one fret behind on the third string you get a major 7th. 

On strings 1, 2 and 3 if you finger 2 frets behind on the first string you get a major chord. On the same strings if you finger one fret behind on the second string you get a dominant 7th. 

On strings 3, 4, and 5 if you finger one fret behind on the 4th string you get a dominant 7th. 

On strings 4, 5, and 6 if you finger one fret behind on the fifth string you get a dominant 7th.

There are other possibilities but those are the only ones I generally bother with.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Fretting behind the slide is cool.
> 
> On strings 2, 3, and 4 if you finger one fret behind on the second string you can go from major to minor. On the same strings if you finger one fret behind on the third string you get a major 7th.
> 
> ...


thanks for the insight mooh......i have been struggling trying to find my way through some of the triad shapes up and down the fret board.....this info will help me to work on that as well as add to my slide licks.......


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

That is some great info Mooh! I always want to play slide but never have taken the time to want to tune my guitar to an open tuning and don't have the best knowledge of the fretboard but that just totally opened up a lot of options for me!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, thanks Mooh. Even having played slide in standard tuning this makes more sense than I was aware of.


----------

